# what are you going to do for you bike this year?



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

i got a new set mirrors that i'm going to paint to match.
what are you planns for your bike to give it your personal touch this year?


----------



## mlinkibikr (Mar 27, 2007)

At the top of my wish list is new rear shock - probably Ohlins. I need to start a piggy bank for it though...


----------



## KruelHouse (Dec 26, 2007)

Thinking of steel braided brakelines and/or a gearing change.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe trade-in at full MSRP for a Crossbones or Street Glide (HD's 'Ride Free' program).


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Learn to ride better, it will benefit myself and the bike


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

I tried to fix the Mikuni flat slide float leakage problem last year and gave up. I am going to try once again to fix the existing carb, and if the problem persist... I will replace it (easier said than done).

The gauges were just rebuilt and the seat recovered. Once the carbs are working properly I will spring for new tires and if I am feeling really giving I will replace the alternator with an Enduralast unit (the stock alternator and diode board was always the leak link for airheads).


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

mullman said:


> Maybe trade-in at full MSRP for a Crossbones or Street Glide (HD's 'Ride Free' program).


Wow. Those are two completely different looking bikes.

I'll save you the trouble, and swing the vote to one of these:


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

mlinkibikr said:


> At the top of my wish list is new rear shock - *probably Ohlins.* I need to start a piggy bank for it though...


Nice. :thumbup: My cousin had a Yamaha FZRR (OWO1) that came stock with an Ohlins shock.


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

My wish list:

-Get rid of that hideous stock pipe and put on an off market one, possibly Akrapovic.
-Steel braided brake lines.
-Maybe get the rims powder coated white.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

SportBikeGirl said:


> My wish list:
> 
> -Get rid of that hideous stock pipe and put on an off market one, possibly Akrapovic.
> -Steel braided brake lines.
> -Maybe get the rims powder coated white.


+1 on the braided lines, I want some too.
-1 on the white rims, I had some on my F4i, and they needed to be cleaned every 5 miles to keep them looking decent...


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

i heard that you can get powder coat in a very close chrome now. is it try?


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

Sell it...


It needs someone who will ride it well and I need the money.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

3LOU5 said:


> Wow. Those are two completely different looking bikes.
> 
> I'll save you the trouble, and swing the vote to one of these:


Y, really thrilled they brought the Wide Glide back for 2010.
Flame paintjob = WIN! :thumbup:


----------



## mlinkibikr (Mar 27, 2007)

SportBikeGirl said:


> Nice. :thumbup: My cousin had a Yamaha FZRR (OWO1) that came stock with an Ohlins shock.


There were lots of great goodies on that bike! Alas, my pure sport days are over until I ever get back to a state with the geography of California. Although the new Multistrada is certainly a temptress ...


----------



## former230 (May 22, 2003)

I actually plan on getting a new bike this year...can't wait!


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

i just repainted mine. looks sweet.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

lild said:


> i just repainted mine. looks sweet.


you know the drill, pics or it didn't happen :thumbup:


----------



## DosBimmers (May 27, 2010)

Akrapovic race exhaust and Power Commander


----------



## KevNev (Mar 30, 2010)

New exhuast, gearing change, and some carbon fiber bits already put on....just riding the rest of the year.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

